#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Открытие Буддизма / Discovering Buddhism

## Djampel Tharchin

Название: Открытие Буддизма / Discovering Buddhism  
Год: 2003
Выпущено: Dharma Vision
Перевод: русский, многоголосый
Жанр: Документальный, Учебный
Режиссер: Christina Lundberg
О фильме: «Открытие буддизма», снят при самом активном участии Ричарда Гира и Киану Ривза. Голливудские звезды выступают здесь в роли ведущих, вовлекая зрителя в интереснейший диалог о духовном пути человека, его отношении к жизни и смерти, буддийских концепциях перерождения, самсары и нирваны. В фильме представлены фрагменты выступлений выдающихся тибетских учителей (Далай-ламы, Ламы Сопы, наставника Ричарда Гира – Рибура Ринпоче), а также их западных учеников, стремящихся вплести буддийскую мудрость в канву своей ежедневной жизни.

Формат: avi
Видео: 640х432
Звук: 160 кбит/сек
Размер: 2,37 ГБ , 12 частей,
размер каждой части около 200 МБ

1 Сознание и его возможности 
2 Что такое медитация 
3 Что такое духовный путь 
4 Духовный учитель 
5 Смерть и перерождение 
6 Всё о карме 
7 Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях 
8 Что такое духовная практика 
9 Сансара и Нирвана 
10 Как развить Бодхичитту 
11 Трансформация проблем 
12 Мудрость постижения пустоты

Ссылки для скачивания : 
рапида:
http://rapidshare.com/files/73446436....ru.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73450831....ru.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73454851....ru.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73458918....ru.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73488116....ru.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73490763....ru.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73493693....ru.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73496617....ru.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73499804....ru.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73503030....ru.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73506642....ru.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73510348....ru.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73514429....ru.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73518763....ru.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73523142....ru.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73527958....ru.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73532976....ru.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73538045....ru.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73543336....ru.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73548456....ru.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73553875....ru.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73559774....ru.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73565400....ru.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73571162....ru.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73573043....ru.part25.rar
как качать с рапиды: http://www.daolubvi.ru/index.php?do=...=rapidshare.de

ifolder:
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4476959
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4476960
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4476961
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4476962
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4476964
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4476966
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4476967
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4476968
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4476969
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4476970
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4479857
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4479858
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4479859
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4479860
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4479861
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4479862
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4479863
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4479867
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4479868
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4479869
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4480635
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4480637
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4480638
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4480639
http://daolubvi.ifolder.ru/4480640

----------

Аньезка (22.02.2009)

----------


## Yukko

Чтобы не начинать новую тему.
The Message of the Tibetans (1966)
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...75393856527829
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...75393856527829
Там же можно скачать.
Отсюда.

----------


## Эники Беники

то же с торрентс ру http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=535270

----------

Sesin (16.01.2009)

----------


## Сергей Муай

Для тех, кто использует программу Emule ("Осел"):

Between two words. A Japanese piligrimage. 1992.
ed2k://|file|[buddhism]between.two.worlds.-.a.japanese.pilgrimage.1992.dvdrip.xvid.avi|366649344|F5E1309D107E934A05DF070DFC80A37A|h=CRXKLIBEVLOEJIVMGJHXDUSRFNVCONHP|/

Sacred sites of Dalai Lamas (documentary) 2007
ed2k://|file|[documentary.buddhism.tibet]sacred.sites.of.the.dalai.lamas.2007.dvdrip.xvid.[sharethefiles.com].avi|777684992|FF241680664A53DC3AB9A958EF0830B6|h=5HIXQZALWP3IHDNLHZ3YRV5YENN5DE54|/

The life of Buddha (BBC)
ed2k://|file|Buddhism%20--%20The%20Life%20of%20The%20Buddha%20-%20BBC%20documentary%20(2003).avi|678369280|1CA7DC68BC976F372B83E532B9F2E945|h=RAKUUM3C3XNKFZW24SSLUCGJBCERAMHF|/

The message of the Tibetans. Buddhism (part 1)
ed2k://|file|The%20Message%20of%20the%20Tibetans%201#2%20-%20Buddhism%20(1966-1994,%20Buddhism,%20Arnaud%20Desjardins,%20VHS-Rip,%20English).avi|516128768|4683424F5F807316144DD89DDB59EAA1|h=YNV2XKMV4ZOI5ZYNBDDZSUK4GLJFMDH2|/

The message of the Tibetans. Tantrism (part 2)
ed2k://|file|The%20Message%20of%20the%20Tibetans%202#2%20-%20Tantrism%20(1966-1994,%20Buddhism,%20Arnaud%20Desjardins,%20VHS-Rip,%20English).avi|555753472|5566FF3F68F157E767EA717947CB3D95|h=BZCFNFRJ62O4URNMJLSOXQBF5A7FNLRR|/

Zen Mind
ed2k://|file|The%20Zen%20Mind.avi|419984896|36642D2079D78ED5ADED20FE0CD0A57B|h=PVXU5MFRJOGOHSTGWAI4ITRBMR76VCVO|/

Tibet. Buddhism Trilogy
ed2k://|file|Tibet.A.Buddhist.Trilogy.XviD.AC3.avi|1562288128|DC93518469EE14C8DBF1BE1F1D638F66|h=FNEXOXFPPEOIY453S3I2C4TPYNLOLEXW|/

Tibetan Yogi
ed2k://|file|Tibetan_Yogi.avi|651204958|DD4FE57C746D131CEA7E63C41813FE5F|h=ZKAFPQCV7GTOSPF3HDGWCX2WQK5CKLAI|/

----------


## Tenzin Chophel

Уважаемый Djampel, спасибо вам за прекрасный фильм. Я загрузил его с ifolder,  но части 2, 3, 4, 5 содержат ошибки и не распаковываются. :Frown:  Теперь загружаю недостающие части с другого сайта (http://community.livejournal.com/ru_...sm/539146.html).

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Уважаемый Djampel, спасибо вам за прекрасный фильм. Я загрузил его с ifolder,  но части 2, 3, 4, 5 содержат ошибки и не распаковываются. Теперь загружаю недостающие части с другого сайта (http://community.livejournal.com/ru_...sm/539146.html).


- В своё время всё открывалось нормально, видимо вы не до конца скачали архив.

Различные ссылки на скачивание смотрите здесь.

----------


## Aleksey L.

:Smilie:  проблемы с открытием буддизма? 
пользуйтесь 7zip

----------


## Tenzin Chophel

Спасибо, уже наслаждаюсь фильмом в полном объеме. А кто-нибудь знает, где можно скачать часть 13 "Введение в тантру", пусть на английском? Во всех ссылках на эту часть ее там нет. Уважаемый Ужж, я думаю это у вас проблемы с открытием буддизма, и поверьте, я умею пользоваться ZIP 8.1. :Smilie:

----------


## Omu

> Для тех, кто использует программу Emule


Ув. Сергей, не могли бы Вы указать объем файлов и язык, на котором идут указанные фильмы?

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Ув. Сергей, не могли бы Вы указать объем файлов и язык, на котором идут указанные фильмы?


Все фильмы на английском языке, средний объем - порядка 700 Мб.

----------


## Odvulpa

Может все таки кто-нибудь знает, где можно скачать часть 13 "Введение в тантру", пусть хоть и на английском?

----------


## Юань Дин

Тоже не знаю, где скачать серию 13. В интернете не нашел. Может, кто знает? Конечно, лучше на русском.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

выложу завтра на народ яндекс

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> выложу завтра на народ яндекс


10 000 извинений. :Mad:  я офибся у меня тоже 12 серий. может я что либо другое выложу? как компенсация так сказать :Smilie:

----------


## Юань Дин

Да и бог сней, с этой 13-ой серией. Ладно.

----------


## Сергей Волков

Мне сегодня диск этот диск принесли в подарок  :Smilie: 
Напишите в личку, чем грабить, я выложу сей же день на torrents.ru эту главу.

----------


## Шаман

ИМХО на торренте может быть написано, чем грабить. В разделах по видео.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Мне сегодня диск этот диск принесли в подарок 
> Напишите в личку, чем грабить, я выложу сей же день на torrents.ru эту главу.


может на яндекс диск? :Smilie:

----------


## Юань Дин

Пожалуйста, когда выложите серию "Тантра" в интернет, дайте ссылку. История вас не забудет. На русском ли она?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

это 4 серийный фильм о Дзогчен?

----------


## Odvulpa

На английском языке вся серия есть вот здесь
http://buddhisttorrents.blogspot.com...hism-2004.html

----------

Djampel Tharchin (01.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Меня Нео, говорящий за буддизм, реально вштырил. )))

Возникло ощущение, что сейчас зайдет афроамериканец и предложит две таблетки!

----------

Djampel Tharchin (27.02.2009), Аньезка (28.02.2009)

----------


## Будетлянин

Заказать фильм можно здесь.
Серия "Тантра" имеется.

----------


## Sergei

Посмотрите на video.mail.ru

Там все есть. Можно онлайн смотреть.

----------


## Tenzin Chophel

> Может все таки кто-нибудь знает, где можно скачать часть 13 "Введение в тантру", пусть хоть и на английском?


http://narod.ru/disk/6193210000/13(0...antra.mp4.html

----------

